# looking for jet prop (foot) for 85 model mariner 30hp



## Fishkiller (May 14, 2011)

Have 30hp mariner long shaft on a small 1542 made for bow fishing here in North East AR. It would work well where I fish and hunt. I need some help please Mike


----------



## riverracer (Jun 15, 2011)

Check with Fred at Current River Marine in Doniphan, Mo. he should have one! 573-996-7610


----------

